

Show HN: 4 Apps in 4 Weeks - Learn Swift - hayeah
http://fork2.com/ios/

======
sferoze
Thanks this is really great stuff. Its tough finding good resources like this.
I much prefer to learn the way you propose, by actually coding apps, and
putting all the pieces together.

~~~
hayeah
Thank you for the encouragement : )

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you run into problems with the content.

------
hayeah
The first lesson is here
[http://fork2.com/ios/fortuna/](http://fork2.com/ios/fortuna/)

